# Photo not always showing



## andro (21/5/17)

something instead of the photo i get img and numbers and cant be opened . Any solution?

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## Silver (21/5/17)

I hear you @andro 

Most of the images are loading fine for me
Was on PC today and now on iPad

Maybe try another browser and see if you still getting a problem


----------



## andro (21/5/17)

Will do . I mostly use my phone for the forum


----------



## BumbleBee (21/5/17)

I've been getting the same for a while now, especially where lots of pics are involved. It doesn't happen all the time though, but often enough to be a pain.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Can relate 3


----------



## Silver (21/5/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I've been getting the same for a while now, especially where lots of pics are involved. It doesn't happen all the time though, but often enough to be a pain.



Thanks @BumbleBee 

I saw it once a few days ago on that photo thread, one or two of them had what Andro described above - IMG placeholders. But i reloaded the page and it was fine
Havent seen that again since then.

I doubt there is a major problem with images but lets monitor

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## andro (21/5/17)



Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Silver (21/5/17)

Strange @andro 

Those pics on Robs thread are showing fine on my side


----------



## BumbleBee (21/5/17)

Took this screenshot now...




Even some avatars don't load.


----------



## Silver (21/5/17)

What browsers are you guys using

Working fine for me on Safari on iPad - telkom adsl


----------



## BumbleBee (21/5/17)

Silver said:


> Strange @andro
> 
> Those pics on Robs thread are showing fine on my side
> 
> View attachment 95430


I see those fine also, this happens quite randomly.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/5/17)

Boggler because all pics are uploading just fine and showing just fine for me?


----------



## BumbleBee (21/5/17)

Mostly Chrome on PC and iPhone but when it gets really bad then I'll try Safari and that also won't load pics.


----------



## johan (21/5/17)

No problem with either Firefox or Tor browsers

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BubiSparks (21/5/17)

I've also been having issues with images for the last couple of weeks. Using Firefox on PC. If there are a lot of images, about a third show a broken link symbol. Even happens on avatars....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (21/5/17)

I have been reloading pages to get all images for a while now as well. Never used to be a problem. Using Chrome, will see what firefox does.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (21/5/17)

I've been having this same problem for a couple of weeks now, the pics do show up but I often have to reload the page. It seems as though they are not being cached locally anymore.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## RichJB (21/5/17)

Same as Alex, particularly on image-heavy threads I often get placeholders. I just refresh the page and they usually display normally. That is using Firefox on PC.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (21/5/17)

Alex said:


> I've been having this same problem for a couple of weeks now, the pics do show up but I often have to reload the page. It seems as though they are not being cached locally anymore.


+1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/5/17)

@Gizmo - Insect alert!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (21/5/17)

Downloaded Firefox and the problem persists. Not as bad but still not loading all images.

Regards

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Heino13 (22/5/17)

Have same issue on tapatalk

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (6/6/17)

This is the latest post in the Photography thread

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (6/6/17)

Using Firefox on my PC and I also experience the same problem with images not loading - happens intermittently.
Also not receiving alerts consistently.

.


----------



## Stosta (6/6/17)

BumbleBee said:


> This is the latest post in the Photography thread
> 
> 
> View attachment 97133


Is this not something to do with certain threads that are over-loaded with lots of pictures? I've never really been able to view that thread. And "friends" have told me that sometimes not all of Rob's Lounge loads correctly

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Christos (6/6/17)

Stosta said:


> Is this not something to do with certain threads that are over-loaded with lots of pictures? I've never really been able to view that thread. And "friends" have told me that sometimes not all of Rob's Lounge loads correctly


28k modem loading fap....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/6/17)

Stosta said:


> Is this not something to do with certain threads that are over-loaded with lots of pictures? I've never really been able to view that thread. And "friends" have told me that sometimes not all of Rob's Lounge loads correctly


The pic heavy threads are the most obvious symptoms but it does happen in threads with no pictures at all also, avatars and signatures won't load but definitely not as common as the pic heavy threads.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Christos (6/6/17)

BumbleBee said:


> The pic heavy threads are the most obvious symptoms but it does happen in threads with no pictures at all also, avatars and signatures won't load but definitely not as common as the pic heavy threads.


Use the imagination?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/6/17)

Christos said:


> Use the imagination?


I'm trying


----------



## Christos (6/6/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I'm trying


This may help jog the memory. ...

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## BubiSparks (6/6/17)

It seemed to improve, but today it's back with a vengeance.......


----------

